# Singaporean in Sharjah



## nasloonali (Sep 29, 2015)

Hi Ya'll,

I am a Singaporean who juuuust moved to Sharjah a week ago.
Any of you peeps here moved in here from the sunny island?
Didn't expect it to be so ******ing hot. heard it doesn't rain as well. :rain:

Anyhow, as i work remotely from home, it has been really hard to meet anyone for that matter expect my husband. Any sad housewives around to hear my sob stories here?

N


----------

